# Combining two effects in one enclosure



## thedwest (Apr 3, 2019)

Not sure if this belongs here or in general questions but I am taking a stab at trying to combine the Starboard Fuzz and CrackleJack in one enclosure so that they can be used independently or in tandem from one power supply. Using the breakout boards for the footswitches, would the wiring in the picture below work or am I way off track? Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Apr 3, 2019)

You're close.     You don't near as many power/ground connections at the top, and I wouldn't run the Input / Outputs in parallel like you have them drawn.

This is how I would do it.     This will allow you to run the Starboard Fuzz into the Crackerjack if they're both turned on simultaneously, or you can run either independantly. 

Sorry it looks rough, I'm not at my computer where I can do it properly.


----------



## thedwest (Apr 3, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks so much, I appreciate it! That's way less messy.


----------



## HamishR (Apr 13, 2019)

That's how I do it.  If you want to add a switch so that you can change which effect comes first you can use a 4PDT switch to change the order:


----------



## thedwest (Apr 15, 2019)

HamishR said:


> That's how I do it.  If you want to add a switch so that you can change which effect comes first you can use a 4PDT switch to change the order:


Thanks for that. Thats good to know!


----------



## Teddeeh (Apr 16, 2019)

Bit too busy for order wiring. Heres with led 4pdt


----------



## thedwest (May 11, 2019)

Thanks for the help. Finally had a chance to put it all together!


----------



## pliolis (Mar 3, 2022)

Robert said:


> You're close.     You don't near as many power/ground connections at the top, and I wouldn't run the Input / Outputs in parallel like you have them drawn.
> 
> This is how I would do it.     This will allow you to run the Starboard Fuzz into the Crackerjack if they're both turned on simultaneously, or you can run either independantly.
> 
> ...


can you wire say an overdrive and a eq or boost in series using one switch  ,the out from one pedal going to the in on the other pedal as above and the out from the pedal on the right going to the out jack and the ground points joined , the +9v  going to the dc jack individually ,only one foot switch for both pedals


----------



## pliolis (Mar 3, 2022)

pliolis said:


> can you wire say an overdrive and a eq or boost in series using one switch  ,the out from one pedal going to the in on the other pedal as above and the out from the pedal on the right going to the out jack and the ground points joined , the +9v  going to the dc jack individually ,only one foot switch for both pedals


I want to avoid two switches the pic shows two


----------



## pliolis (Mar 3, 2022)

I''m going to give it a go- how I said one switch ,just finished the Mark11 tonebender tried it with the Mark 1 tonebender really nice together, once I finish a Julia chorus I''ll give it a go.


----------



## EGRENIER (Mar 3, 2022)

The wiki page here provides most of the options for dual pedal wiring... look it up you'll probably find you solution:






						PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com
				




For single footswitch, there's a diagram here:






						2-in-1 Pedal Wiring (Single Footswitch) - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## pliolis (Mar 4, 2022)

EGRENIER said:


> The wiki page here provides most of the options for dual pedal wiring... look it up you'll probably find you solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## Macca (Jul 20, 2022)

Is it correct to assume that looking at the second post, the leftmost effect is first in the signal chain, followed by the rightmost effect, before the signals exits the pedal?


----------



## Robert (Jul 20, 2022)

Yep.


----------

